# LFWA POC for reserve MP's, ARAF needed



## crossfitcop (21 Feb 2010)

Hi guys/gals, civvy cop here, now permanently on the left coast. Interested in getting back in, preferably as ARAF at Comox but happily considering the reserve MP platoons or even Navy reserve MP (if there is such a beast) at Esquimault. Does anyone have a POC for any of these entities? CFRC is less than helpful. Thanks.


----------



## medaid (21 Feb 2010)

Crossfitcop,

No such thing as AIRRES or NAVRES MPs here in BC.

You also have to consider this, will your agency allow you to hold two POLICE officer appointments?

RES MPs will soon be fully badged under the NDA as Federal Peace Officer/Police Officer. If you are currently a member of a POLICE agency, it probably will not go.


----------



## medaid (21 Feb 2010)

Can't edit on crackberry... But...

If you're a member of the Force, then its a definite no. 

Under the agreement you can be almost anything except MP.


----------



## crossfitcop (21 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I hadn't heard of that at all. It kind of makes sense, I find it amazing however, based on my `old school' experience of the `militia' MP's. that they are handing that designation to reservists.  If that is true, then that's awesome!


----------



## medaid (22 Feb 2010)

The designation for PRES MPs comes with the same level of selection as RegF members.
This also means the same level of training, and the same expectations for education.


----------



## Dissident (1 Mar 2010)

Crossfitcop, please call 250-363-8341 on March the 3rd or any Wednesday thereafter. This is the number to the 12 MP Platoon lines in Victoria(Saanich).

If you are RCMP you will not be able to join the MPs, but if you are of any other municipal police force it should not be a problem.


----------



## crossfitcop (6 Mar 2010)

Dissident, thank you, will make the call next week. Cheers.


----------

